# 12/25/08 Georgetown, SC



## pj920 (Aug 13, 2008)

Back in the low country visiting family and friends for the holiday. Hooked up with my buddy to try and get into some reds. Took the rocket powered beer can across the bay to north inlet where the reds have been ganging up. West winds 25kts blew all the water out of the bay and had us high and dry for an hour. Once free we worked up a creek and put lines out. Two mud minnows under popping corks and fresh cut mullet on the bottom. I hate fishing live bait so I brought my rod along with a 1/4 gold spoon and began blind casting. Three casts into it I landed my first red. Three casts later I hooked up again. Thought it was a red because it was pulling some drag buy to our surprise it was the biggest horse mullet I have ever seen! Could not believe it. Boated two more reds before we lost the sun and ran back to the hill. Gold spoon 4, live bait 0. I think I've converted another! I'll post pics if he ever sends them to me.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

what's a horse mullet?


----------

